# MARC Trains and Carry-On Luggage



## NEPATrainTraveler (Sep 24, 2018)

I'm taking a trip in late October and to get back home I plan on taking the Capitol Limited from CHI to WAS and then the 178 Northeast Regional from WAS to PHL where I can take a bus back to Wilkes-Barre. However, I notice that, according to the Amtrak app, the CL is often late, sometimes missing the 178. I also know from experience that the NER can be late. I would have about an hour between the 178 arriving in PHL and the arrival of the bus at 6:45, which is the last bus of the night on weeknights, except for Friday. I'm traveling on a Tuesday.

With all these observations in mind, I'm considering an alternate plan where I stay overnight in Baltimore instead of going to PHL. There's a hotel I stayed at back in July that has a really good rate. This way, I'll be about halfway to PHL and will have plenty of AM train options for getting to PHL in time for the Wilkes-Barre bus which leaves at 11:45 AM. I would be arriving in WAS on a Tuesday, so I know all the MARC trains will be running. I notice that Camden Station is only two light rail stops away from the hotel in Baltimore. I looked up MARC's luggage policy and it seems like luggage is allowed, but i'm not sure. I will only be bringing one carry-on sized suitcase and a small carry-on bag. Would this be allowed on MARC or should I use Amtrak instead? Anybody here ever ride any of the MARC lines with carry-on luggage?

Thanks


----------



## Ryan (Sep 24, 2018)

Yep. Won’t be a problem. The Penn Line very frequently sees people going to BWI airport.

Given that you’ll likely be traveling on the front end of the evening rush, you’ll want to make sure that you board as soon as the train is called so you can get aboard and get your luggage stowed before it gets crowded.

The Camden Line sees mostly the single level rolling stock that has an overhead rack that should accommodate your bags, as long as you are OK lifting and lowering them from overhead.


----------



## fairviewroad (Sep 24, 2018)

Ryan's answer really covers it, but I will just add anecdotally that I have used the Penn Line trains to/from BWI on a number of occasions, and have never had an issue with my carry-on luggage (roughly the same amount as you are describing). They didn't bat an eye.


----------



## MARC Rider (Sep 26, 2018)

fairviewroad said:


> Ryan's answer really covers it, but I will just add anecdotally that I have used the Penn Line trains to/from BWI on a number of occasions, and have never had an issue with my carry-on luggage (roughly the same amount as you are describing). They didn't bat an eye.


They certainly don't bat an eye. Right before every holiday weekend, the 5:20 PM Penn line train is loaded with extra passengers with suitcases headed for BWI. The MARC fare is certainly cheaper than the Northeast Regional, and the 5:20 is nonstop to BWI.


----------



## NEPATrainTraveler (Sep 27, 2018)

Thanks everyone for your replies. Since my last post, I decided to go with the plan where I stay overnight in Baltimore and it looks like MARC is a good option.


----------

